# How long does dilution take.



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)

I decided to make my first liquid soap today. It looks like everything went exactly how it was supposed to. I poured in the water to dilute a few hours ago and the big chunks of translucent soap are just sitting there not doing much so far. How long does this part usually take? Is there a faster way to make the soap dissolve?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## maya (Jan 29, 2014)

Is your crock pot on? I used high on mine, then switch to low after about 10 minutes.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)

Nope! I boiled the distilled water before adding but the instructions were to turn the crock pot off after it was done cooking. Maybe that's the problem! Thanks!


----------



## lsg (Jan 29, 2014)

I think it sometimes takes overnight.  Pour boiling water over paste, stir and let set.  You might even need to heat it up again the next day.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok. I turned the crock pot on and will see what happens. I'm tired of this soap and leaving it till tomorrow sounds good! I've been dealing with it since 10:30 this morning. Thanks! At least I know that this is normal. CP is so much easier!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2014)

It can take hours to days to dissolve. Depending on your dilution and recipe sometimes more hot water has to be added. I usually leave mine in the bucket 2-3 days to see if all will dissolve before adding in more water


----------



## Susie (Jan 30, 2014)

I poured boiling water over my liquid soap the first couple of times I made it.  Then I ended up adding too much water on the second batch.  I left it in the crock pot on low for several hours.  The last batch I made was shampoo, and the author recommended you set the paste aside for a week before proceeding.  I did that and then added water 1:1 to paste weight.  I still had chunks of paste at 4 hours.  So I added water 1 oz at the time until it all diluted.  Turned out a perfect consistency.  This will be how I handle all my liquid soap from now on.


----------

